# SM Sketch, My contribution to Math Class



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I sketched this guy up in about the course of an hour, enjoy :victory:
View attachment 10402


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A "Fleash Tearer", is it? Other vise good, but the backpack and the arms look slightly to small to me...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I find if you do a rough stick figure sketch beforehand in faint pencil it helps you figure out the proportions. 

Other than that, it`s quite good. I struggle to draw anything human in this level of detail. 

Strangely though, nids and necrons present no difficulty... Must be something to do with favourites...


----------

